# Is this the best divorce letter ever?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Quality. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant stop laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"half a pint of throat yoghurt" ~ what a corker! :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

fucking ace

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well?

Did she come back?

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Would you want her to if you had everything else that he had on offer? :lol:


----------



## whiteshirt (Jul 19, 2007)

EXCELLENT will file it for future use!!!!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Best laugh all day! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Don't think it's true. Anyone who wrote that letter would not title it 'Best Divorce Letter ever'. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lock_Stock said:


> Don't think it's true. Anyone who wrote that letter would not title it 'Best Divorce Letter ever'. :roll:


He probably would as he wanted to get rid of his ex, didn't he ,,,,, or did I mis-read :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

quality   
:idea: :idea: :idea:

coppied ,edited a few names ,sent it to my ex :twisted:

ps if i dont post for a while will someone pm mark davies

:lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

"the anal thing"...now we are talking! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> "the anal thing"...now we are talking! :wink:


I thought that thread no longer existed? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > "the anal thing"...now we are talking! :wink:
> ...


It NEVER died!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


But it's on the _Lost Forum_?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> "the anal thing"...now we are talking! :wink:


this one talks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47jEgG7y ... re=related


----------

